
Covid – Why Terminology Matters - randomname2
https://drmalcolmkendrick.org/2020/09/04/covid-why-terminology-really-matters/
======
PeterStuer
Now can we stop pretending that if you don't die from COVID you're a-ok? We
have acquaintances that contracted the disease months ago, they did not die,
but they are far, far from ok.

